# Can Bachmann DCC trains run using NCE powercab



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear folks,

I am pending conversion to DCC..

But I burnt my brand new DD-40 on DC power pack, so I am a bit scared now...

I have learnt first-hand of the dodgy Bachmann decoders and less-than-impressive reviews Bachmann EZ control 

Can the factory Bachmann DCC trains and Life like proto engines (DCC) run using NCE powercab and not burn up? 

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/DCC/fr/Nce-Power-Cab-Dcc-System-Review.htm

Any advice is greatly appreciated...

Please bear with me, I am new to DCC and nobody in Singapore here (as far as I know) runs US trains. The few good men who run trains here are on British Hornby...so I had no reference what so ever.

Cheers
Kiong


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi 
Well I'm running two Bachmann engines on the NCE system with no problems so far.
I burnt up a DDA40x on the same system but that was with a Digitrax decoder installed in it using the Bachmann main board as the interface.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats just what I'm running with no problems so far.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

A decoder doesn't really care what brand of DCC system you have, as long as the decoder is NMRA compliant. Some decoders, however, are better brands than other, and Bachmann... well, they aren't so great. As long as the decoder isn't defective, it will work just fine with NCE equipment.


----------

